# substrate help



## mvenza24 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am currently in the process of moving so I wanted to do new substrate in my tank. I currently have a 55 gallon tank and was just wondering what people prefer. Thanks!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

pool filter sand


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

It really depends on what you are wanting to do with the tank, most of mine are pfs but I do like natural gravel.

I have aquarium plants.com substrate in my planted tank, looks good but it is really light and the plants tend to come out really easily.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pool filter sand for a light color. Flourite black sand for a dark color. Along with the black sand, I use flourite black plant substrate (gravel) in pots sunk between the rocks and up to the rims in the black sand.

This way my fish can mix/match the substrate and the colors still coordinate. :thumb:


----------



## mvenza24 (Oct 21, 2011)

any of you guys have pictures of your current tanks? Any reviews on caribsea crushed coral and rocks?


----------



## JamesVietor (Oct 7, 2011)

i had gravel, natural colored type stuff it was ok, but i have yellow labs and they love to sift the sand so i decieded to switch out to sand my self. i used a silica sand from truevalue pretty much sand blasting media. hasnt harmed my fish and looks great . heres a few shots of it in the tank and while i was cleaning it.


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

I went with the play sand from lowes or homedepot only costed me 3.50 for 50lbs and I personally like the look.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm at grand lake right now in Oklahoma so i will try to remember to post some pics of my tanks next week for you.


----------



## mvenza24 (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks guys, all pics are very appreciated


----------



## Dutchmen (Oct 19, 2011)

To a large extent it is a matter of personal preference. I myself like pea gravel for its natural appearance. I've also used what they call 'traction sand', its a small granule type, not really sand. Its too uniform in size so I don't think (other the color) that its looks very natural. I like the pea gravel because of the natural colors and different sizes. Pick something that is pleasing to you since your the one that will be viewing it , not us.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dutchmen said:


> Pick something that is pleasing to you.


And pleasing to your fish, of course.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I have had several different substrates over the years and here are a few pics of my setup.

I currently have quickcrete medium grade sand. I think this looks very natural and has a lot of varity in size and color. It was like $3.69 per 50 lbs bag at Lowes.










Before that I had basically pure white sand. It was called Handy Sand and was 100% pre cleaned (that was very nice) mainly used for mixing in with paint for wall texturing and was around $4 per 50 lbs bag if I remember right. I think it looked very crisp but was very bright white and very fine and after 3 AC110 motors I switched it out.










Before that I had black gravel. This setup was before my switch to a more natual setup, however I did like how clean the black substrate was and I liked the look but wanted to go to sand and didnt want to spend a fortune on black sand.


----------



## nishu (Oct 24, 2011)

pics displayed in this thread is nice and beautiful....


----------



## mvenza24 (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah these tanks look great guys, i hope i can get a good look like that


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mvenza24 said:


> any of you guys have pictures of your current tanks? Any reviews on caribsea crushed coral and rocks?


I have caribsea crushed coral for substrate with natural white sand on bottom with crushed sea shells in between. I like it.

I just added the colorado river rock today and still have to install my black background later this evening.


----------

